# Oase Vs. Eheim, Noise!



## Lacoste82 (Sep 30, 2021)

Hi, today i ordered a new filter for our living room aquarium, i went with the oase 350 biomaster thermo.

The issue is, that my wife is hyper allergic to noise🙃, which is why I opted for a new canister filter to Begin with.

Im having doubts tho, not about my wife😎, but my choice of filter.
I like the features the Oase biomaster thermo offers, but what i would really like to know is, how silent is it?

My Friend has an eheim pro 4 2271, and its dead silent! The DB gage reads less than 15db a cm above the filter canister. And as the Eheim 2271 would be my other choice its what im comparing the oase to. The reason why I didnt go with the eheim, at the same cost as the oase, is that I would miss out on the build in heater, best prefilter unit and larger filtermedia size that the oase 350 thermo offers.

But all of the above doesn't matter, if the oase isnt as silent as the Eheim.
Therefore I was really hoping someone had both filters, or used to, or maybe even someone who could make a DB measurement(any smartphone can do IT with a dp app) of there oase biomaster canister filter.
- because when and if i unpack the filter, There is no return😬

Thanks in advance for any and all replys 🙂👍


----------



## Honey Bear! (Oct 10, 2021)

Lacoste, just check in to see how is your new filter is working out for you? I am interested in knowing because I'm going to buy a canister myself. Looking at that FX6. Any opinions on the FX6? 🧐


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

I’m also curious on The Oase. FWIW I used to run 2 Eheim 2217s on a tank and it was near dead quiet, really like those.


----------



## Lacoste82 (Sep 30, 2021)

Well, i ended up taking a loss at the Oase, by selling it to "used" after 3 weeks or so. I found it to be way to noise for a living room aquarium. DB test showed a noise level of around 43-52 DB.(30 DB is whispering), but keep in mind that for every 10DB the noise level doubles.
Instead i ordered the Eheim 2273(Professional 4+ 350). A few ours of setting it up(and tilting it abit to get all air out), i ran a DB test of the Eheim aswell, ofcourse using the same app as i did on the Oase. The "noise" was, and still is, now at 16-19Db, its so queit that if theres any other noise at all in our living room, i can hear it even if im right beside the aquarium cabinet, i literaly have to put my hand on it in order to confirm that its running from the slight vibrations its giving off.

I must admit, that even tho it sucks to take a loss of around 60USD on the Oase, im very pleased that I ended up purchasing the Eheim, beleiving that it was possible to find a quieter Canister filter, dispite what most aquarium dealerships told me. The shops who ran the Oase all told me it was as silent, if not more, than the Eheim models, from my experience, thats just wishfull thinking on behalf of Oase dealerships.

I cant say much about the FX6, i did however run a FX5, and its a great filter, but not something i would even consider in a living room 

I hope that the above is helpfull, and on a final note I would say this: If i where to purchase a canister fitler for an aquarium that seated in a room where noise isnt an issue, i would have no quarrels using the oase Biomaster Thermo, its well build, low cost when you consider the alternatives and the facts that it comes with a heater included, its just not silent like the Eheim is.


----------



## Honey Bear! (Oct 10, 2021)

Lacoste, I am happy you found your filter to best fit your needs. I appreciate your follow-up and yes, it was informative. Just out of curiosity, what kind of fish and size of tank? in case I missed it.


----------

